# Kitty Needs A Name!



## Phantom (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is the backstory-

     I work overnight security at a plant here in Minnesota. It was raining heavily at around three in the morning when I was relieved (got off early for holiday) and the rainstorm was quickly becoming a full throttle thunderstorm, it had even begun to hail. I ran to my car which was alone in the large empty dirt lot. I got to my car and started fumbling for the key when I heard a sound from underneath my car. I got out and looked underneath and saw the source, a small grey kitten had sought shelter underneath my car. She was obviously scared and very young and covered in muck and wet. I coaxed her out and picked her up, she was scared at first, unsure of what to do I put her in my car and took it home. Having had numerous cats before I was able to conclude she was healthy, and I decided to bring her to the pound in the morning. I washed her up, gave her some food and water. In the short time I had her she was the sweetest kitten I had ever met, and I immediately became attached to the poor thing.  But I also rationally thought that she could belong to someone, so I brought her to the pound as I had decided earlier. 

        As soon as I came home after dropping her off I felt guilty, the police most likely said she was stray and that they deal with abandoned kittens quite often. The next day I gave in and went to the pound and asked if they had a fostering program. I was told that if the kitten wasn't claimed in five days it would be put for adoption, if not adopted within a week she would be put to sleep. They had a program where I would foster the kitten for the five days and if not claimed she would automatically become mine. I jumped at it, and was able to take her home immediately. 

     It's been five days and now she belongs to me, and is a happy lovey little kitten... but since there was a chance that somone could have owned her, I never bothered to name her... Now she needs a name.

I was thinking a Doctor Who based name... 


Any suggestions? I would also consider any other geeky names- I just am trying to think of a name, good, evil, I don't care.

It's a female grey and black tabby cat about 8 weeks old

Pictures-

Sitting on my lap.
Just come home from the Pound
 Flying kitty!
She insisted upong sleeping next to my dog, who was so old he didn't seem to care much.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 4, 2010)

Name him Kurtis.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 4, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Name him Kurtis.


It's a girl.


----------



## Green (Sep 4, 2010)

LSD - little soft dudette.

:B


----------



## Autumn (Sep 4, 2010)

name her stormy. because i have a gray-and-black she-cat in one of my Warriors fanfics named stormpaw. 8D *shot*


----------



## Missile (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm, I have afew ideas...

-[insert cat-based Pokemon here]
-Sugar
-Sweetie
-Lulu
-Mew (Not the Pokemon, but the sound kitties make~)
-Stripes
-Fluffy (if she is)
-You could name her after a flower~
-Hello Kitty (I'm sorry--I couldn't help myself...)
-Angel

That's all I can think of right now. D:


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 4, 2010)

Kurtissa, then.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 4, 2010)

Juliet, go with Juliet!

Martha or Ema would be cute too, idk


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 4, 2010)

my god this is the _sweetest _thing ever. Charizard2K, you have got a heart of gold. and that picture with your kitty and dog together is _adorable_.

'storm' would be a cool name. like, storm of the x-men with her weather-based superpowers! I can't think of any female weather-based deities, sadly. maybe you could name her thor, pretend it's a gender neutral name like alex?


----------



## Barubu (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd suggest Max or Angel or Nudge, seeing as I'm obsessed with Maximum Ride. Or, something to go with your dog's name which is?


----------



## NegativeVibe (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with Storm, it sounds good.
I rather enjoyed reading this, it was nice.


----------



## Green (Sep 4, 2010)

still going for little soft dudette.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 4, 2010)

Name her Shoe. :D

Maybe Rhoda or Angel, like many people have said. How about Cassandra?

Also, cutest story ever. :3


----------



## Phantom (Sep 4, 2010)

I have three other pets, two dogs Goldberg (the one in the pic) and McGraw, and a siamese cat named Maggie (legal name Maggie May :P)... My other cat recently died (like a month ago) his name was Sam (Legal name Sam I Am, we mostly called him Sammy)

I am on GallifreyBase, another forums for Whovians, some of the things they came up with for Doctor Who names

Romana
Rose
Martha
Donna
Gallifrey
Novice Hane
Dalek Kitteh
Rani
Leela
Ace
Polly
Pandorica (Pandora for short)
Madame de Pompadour
Reinete


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 4, 2010)

> Pandorica (Pandora for short)


or you could even shorten it to 'panda'! which is an adorable nickname but might give her species confusion issues.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 4, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> or you could even shorten it to 'panda'! which is an adorable nickname but might give her species confusion issues.


*laughs* Sorry I've already had a cat named Panda, and I think she did have issues, that was one fat cat.

Storm might work cause of the conditions I found her in, but her personality isn't "Stormy" she's too laid back for that. 

LSD.... uh... sorry... I think I would end up explaining that to people for a while.... "Oh that's my cat, LSD" *looks at me funny* "_You_ had fun in college!"

Had a cat named Angel too... 

Shoe I don't think would work, "Has anyone seen my shoe?" "MEOW!"


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, with the fearlessness of her cuddling up to your dog, I'd go with Donna.  Also she looks a bit like a ginger :D


----------



## Missile (Sep 5, 2010)

OH WAIT NAME HER PINKY-PIE. :D

When ole_schooler mentioned 'Ginger' I remembered a book I read, and there was a sequal to that book called 'Pinky-Pie', and she was a grayish kitty cat. :D


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

Aparently this is a family tradition. My father worked for the same security company, and one night when he came back from his rounds he found a kitten at his desk eating his ham sandwhich. He took her home too, named her Chloe. She was black and white, best cat ever, she died a year later.


----------



## Missile (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, really? I'm sorry about the kitty, though.

So, you could name her Chloe in honor of the other kitty, right? That would be really sweet, and your dad would love it! 

Plus, Chloe is an amazing name, in my opinion.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok I am letting the cat decide, I am going to make slips of paper with the names on them and throw them like confetti and see which one she goes after... it seems to be a fair way. Keep the names coming. I will do a kind of elimination thing until I get to the final ten, then we I will post them from there. I will have it done by midnight tonight (I am at work now, I will be done at 2230, and be home around 2300.) Then I will have a makeshift poll. (btw this is happening on two forums, but the count will go together.)

Plus it sounds like a fun game for kitty....and my friend just texted me I should name her gato.....


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 5, 2010)

Just call her Sprocket.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

Added.


----------



## Missile (Sep 5, 2010)

Could you add Cookie? (If I didn't say that already...) And maybe Apple? Apple's such an adorible name for a kitty. :3


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay will add. 

Also GB has added Tegan, and Shada.

Here is the list so far. 


Romana
Rose
Martha
Donna
Gallifrey (Gally for short)
Novice Hame
Dalek Kitteh
Rani
Leela
Ace
Polly
Pandorica (Pandora for short)
Madame de Pompadour
Reinette 
Angel
Astrid
Storm
LSD (little-Soft-dudette)
Chloe
Mew
Shada
Tegan
Lelianna 
Morrigan
Anora
Princess Leia
Jenny
Amy
Cookie
Apple
Sprocket
Gizmo
Gadget
Tardis
Molly
Meryl


----------



## Missile (Sep 5, 2010)

And I *know* I'm annoying you with the spamming on Kitty names, but if she likes to spring around with all the flying papers everywhere, why not Spring? It's a cute name~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 5, 2010)

Gallifrey is an awesome name. x)

As for suggestions, Hurricane?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

I like Gallifrey too, but for some reason I think it sounds like more of a boy's name... maybe if I made the for short Alli instead.

Oh, and you're not bothering me, I've been calling it "Kitty" or "Meow-Mix" for the better half of the week. :)


----------



## Missile (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh, I though I was bothering you, haha. Meow-Mix, that's awesome. I remember when I was watching a Let's Play by ChuggaaConroy, he got a Meowth and named it Meow-Mix~

And if you actually name her Meow-Mix, make sure to feed it to her everyday. :D

*buts in to other peoples' conversation* Well, Gallifrey, too me, atleast, reminds me of Geoffrey, which is a boy name, but Alli is a girl name. I have a female friend named Allie, so, yup. :3


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

I am actually excited to do this confetti thing, though my mother might not be happy, she wanted to name it Molly... I don't know, that name sounded really generic for a cat.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 5, 2010)

If you can't name her Gallifrey, perhaps...

Gallifrey -> Gallifreya --> Freya.

So, you could call her Freya?


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 5, 2010)

Aww, I can't see the pictures. ;.;

You could name her Tsunami, or Tsunamii? (the double-i thing I came up with - Tsunamii is a character I had to make up for art class, during the manga session)


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

ok, both are on my little list here. 

Espeon- I guess, if she picks that name I will see what she responds better too.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 5, 2010)

Ah, I guess that's fair enough.

but she looks like a freya...


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

Espeon I have to be fair! *laughs*

She looks like a "Kitty" too lol.

But in honesty (geek attack) Gallifreya isn't the same as Gallifrey, Gallifreya is one of the moons of Gallifrey.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 5, 2010)

Charizard2K said:


> I am actually excited to do this confetti thing, though my mother might not be happy, she wanted to name it Molly... I don't know, that name sounded really generic for a cat.


I had a gray tabby named Molly who was a stray before she adopted us when I was younger.

...Now I miss Molly...


----------



## Espeon (Sep 5, 2010)

Charizard2K said:


> Espeon I have to be fair! *laughs*
> 
> She looks like a "Kitty" too lol.
> 
> But in honesty (geek attack) Gallifreya isn't the same as Gallifrey, Gallifreya is one of the moons of Gallifrey.


THEREFORE, it's still Doctor Who related! :P


----------



## Green (Sep 5, 2010)

name her espeon.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

Well it's full name is, Pazithi Gallifreya.

So updated list:

GallifreyBase:

Romana
Rose
Martha
Donna
Gallifrey (Gally for short)
Novice Hame
Dalek Kitteh
Rani
Leela
Ace
Polly
Pandorica (Pandora for short)
Madame de Pompadour
Reinette 
Angel
Astrid
Shada
*Wolsey
Alleyah 
Karuna the Kitty
Anji 
C'rizz 
Gadget 
Tardis
Gizmo
Tegan
Jenny
Amy*

TCOD:

Storm
LSD (little-Soft-dudette)
Chloe
Mew
Cookie
Apple
Sprocket
*Espeon
Tsunamii
Gallifreya
Spring*


Other:
*Lelianna 
Morrigan
Anora
Molly
Meryl 
Princess Leia*


I am kinda liking Morrigan too.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, I think it's time to pick a top twenty. 

My personal favorites are:

Gallifrey/Gallifreya
Morrigan
Ace
Rose


So those are automatically in.. you can put your own in too if you think of any. 

So let's make it a top 16 then?

Sorry about the double post... wrong button!


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 5, 2010)

Doctor Professor Jim Junior.

There needs to be one _really stupid name_ the cat will just happen to pick and I will have ruined it forever.


----------



## Missile (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmm...maybe Cuddles? Swipe, possibly. You know--How cats swipe their paws? :D


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Hmm...maybe Cuddles? Swipe, possibly. You know--How cats swipe their paws? :D


Uh, I think you are running out of ideas.... 



> There needs to be one really stupid name the cat will just happen to pick and I will have ruined it forever.



You evil evil person.


----------



## Missile (Sep 5, 2010)

I am. I totally am. D:

I GIVE UP! *Falls to the ground*


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

*pokes*

....

MEDIC!


----------



## Missile (Sep 5, 2010)

SHUSH! Can you not see that I am busy being dead? D:<

Naow, if you'll excuse me...

*gets up and falls again* D:


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, Caprica has been added! As well as Starbuck.

Well, I had my parents and my boyfriend lower it down to ten.

1. Morrigan
2. Molly
3. Gallifrey/a
4. Starbuck
5. Ace
6. Leela
7. Mew
8. Rose
9. Tala
10. LSD (Boyfriend thought it was funny)


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 5, 2010)

tallulah. (with 3 l's and an h.)
or matha
or donna, 
or romma, 
or rose,
or river som (river 4 short.) ^__________________^


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok we are at five, after five throws of the ten names, we got, 

1. Gallifreya
2. Morrigan
3. Mew
4. Rose
5. LSD..... (WHY?)

EDIT:


Ready to play


Final two: 

1. Morrigan
2. Gallifreya/ Freya/Alli


Which should it be?


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 5, 2010)

NOO I WAS GONNA SUGGEST NIBBLES CUS ITS SUCH A CUTE NAME AND ITS TOO LATE.

Alli.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll be honest, LSD has to be the most original name I've heard in ever and you should totally go with it (but Morrigan is okay too).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 5, 2010)

You never added Kurtissa to that list. :(


----------



## Minish (Sep 5, 2010)

Awwwww! She is such a cutie. o3o I love the picture of her cuddling up to your dog <3

I vote Gallifrey/Gallifreya/Freya! Seems to suit her and dorkiness is always good.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm saying Gallifreya/Freya because it reminds me of Final Fantasy IX :p
Assuming "Gallifreya/Freya" means "Gallifreya or Freya for short", but if not then Freya.

Also I'm sorry for trying to ruin your kitty :c


----------



## Green (Sep 5, 2010)

LSD LSD LSD

seriously :D


----------



## Mai (Sep 5, 2010)

Gallifreya sounds good, but LSD IS THE BEST WHY DID IT LOSE. So yeah, Gallifreya.


----------



## Green (Sep 5, 2010)

lsd lsd lsssssddddd


----------



## Missile (Sep 6, 2010)

LSD...why'd it have to go?!

Anyways...

Allie. <3


----------



## Phantom (Sep 6, 2010)

She didn't pick LSD, I threw the final five twice and those are the one's she picked. She almost ate "Morrigan" though....


----------



## Espeon (Sep 6, 2010)

Morrigan sounds more masculine, so go with Gallifreya/Alli/Freya for short. </biasbiasbias>


----------



## Flazeah (Sep 6, 2010)

Aww, she's adorable. You could call her Feli - short for Felicity, as in happiness or luck. Or feline. Although it's very close to Felix.

 EDIT: oh, you've narrowed it down. I think Morrigan is a pretty cute name, actually. Also, I sometimes call my cat Meow-Mix too. I only know about that brand because my mum sometimes sings the song from an old advert for it. Not that I think that should be a permanent name! Although it's kind of sweet.


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 6, 2010)

You've never seen Meow Mix commercials? *GASP*

BUT IT'S SO GOOD CATS ASK FOR IT BY NAME!!!


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 20, 2010)

ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! call her rooooooooooooooooooooooose!


----------



## Phantom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well since I completely forgot about this thread (oops) and someone bumped it...

Gallifreya was the name picked, the vet looked at me funny when we went in. We call her Alli, but my mother refuses and calls her Mollie. Of which I cutely call her "Maul" when she goes crazy and starts running around the house pouncing on things. 

She is a Doctor Who cat! The other night she found my replica fob watch and brought it to me to play, it was really cute...


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 20, 2010)

Aww :3
Raise her to be awesome.


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 23, 2010)

awww. fraya would be a cute nickname


----------

